# Webcam em Italia



## lsalvador (20 Nov 2006 às 11:17)

Ola pessoal,

Este é o meu primeiro Post aqui neste forum, vou ser sincero com voces, gosto do assunto mas nada percebo dos termos técnicos que aqui tanto falam.

Andava eu a pesquisar webcam's pela europa, com locais de neve e descobri este link.

 Link 

Fiquem bem e continuem o bom trabalho e ambiente que se encontra por aqui.

Saudações


----------

